# Wedding Crashers



## jkingler (Jul 18, 2005)

How is it that there isn't already a thread for this movie?

I haven't laughed this hard in a movie theater since Something About Mary XD

Vince Vaughn is SO hilarious in this movie, the script, aside from when it tries to progress the story, is wickedly funny, and Chas is the best character EVER :rofl

Please, no spoilers, but share your thoughts on this movie


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't seen it, but tonight i might just go and see it.


----------



## Balance (Jul 18, 2005)

Seen it twice.

Love it.

Probably one of the best comedies I've ever seen. Doesn't quite topple Anchorman, though.


----------



## supachunk_lbc (Jul 20, 2005)

some of my friends said it was just okay and was kind of whatever about it.. but some of my other firends went and saw it twice. i'm gonna say its going to be hilarious and watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu (Jul 20, 2005)

I heard its hilarious from lots of people now. So I'm going to watch it tomorrow


----------



## kapsi (Jul 22, 2005)

you can edit the trailer a bit.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 22, 2005)

"we only use 10% of our brain, but i think we only use 10% of our heart." lol sik pickup


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 25, 2005)

this was the funniest movie ive ever sene kept me laughing the whole time, definatly number one movie of the year!!!1 I'ma  see ti again  D D


----------



## Miss CCV (Jul 25, 2005)

Ahhh I really want to watch this movie! I saw behind-the-making of the Wedding Crashers, and it looks good! Hmmm I'll probably harass one of my friends to watch it with me?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jul 26, 2005)

One of the best comedy i have ever seen.

The cameo took me by surprise not to mention his new hobby. lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2005)

Balance said:
			
		

> Seen it twice.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> Probably one of the best comedies I've ever seen. Doesn't quite topple Anchorman, though.



Dude shit tops anchorman...

ANyway yeah this movie looks great, just by the previews i want to see it, maybe this weekend if i get out of work early.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Jul 27, 2005)

LOL, this movie was HILARIOUS....HandJob under the table LMAO!!


----------



## supachunk_lbc (Jul 28, 2005)

some parts were hilarious, but i didnt like it as much as my friends did. 

funny enough to go see though


----------



## Kakashi_Love inactive (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought it was ok. Some scenes were hilarious! 8/10.
Favorite scene :

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was when Vince Vaugh got tied up and the psycho girl was on top on him, then she left, and her brother got on top of him, LOL! That was funny!!!^^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 3, 2005)

?Naruto-Kun? said:
			
		

> LOL, this movie was HILARIOUS....HandJob under the table LMAO!!



LOL 
*Spoiler*: _just in case_ 



lets go crash a funeral those chicks are horny


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 7, 2005)

This movie was so funny. I laughed for about 2-4 minutes when i saw who the actor of chaz was.

Harold and Kumar was better though


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 8, 2005)

lol.
Just saw it.
Two words.
Fucking Hillarious!!


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 10, 2005)

omg, i`ve been dieing to see this movie :amazed


----------



## Devilish Angel (Aug 10, 2005)

Vince was hilarious and Owen was...eh.

Every scene with Vince just kept you laughing.


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 10, 2005)

^ Especially the first dinner scene haha


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 10, 2005)

TemariGrrl said:
			
		

> I thought it was ok. Some scenes were hilarious! 8/10.
> Favorite scene :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG!  I loved that part too.  This movie has got to be the best, and funniest, I've seen in quite awhile.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 10, 2005)

I loved it.  This has got to be one of the funniest movies I've seen in ages!!

 Thanks for the recommendation, jk.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 19, 2006)

Definitely the best funniest movie I have seen from last year and this year. I say this year because I just got the chance to watch it. Really impressive movie altogether. The second part of the movie is when the story went alittle far from the comedy, which they handled that really well, but they didn't go crazy like "40 Year Old Virgin", where there wasn't many jokes! This movie pwns 4YOV.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2006)

Ye i saw the movie, it was fucking funny as hell, football part was the best. "He's on fucking steriods" hahahaha


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Feb 27, 2006)

That movie was aweosme, i love the "Don't Run away Cause I'll Find you"


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 6, 2006)

Is alright...seen better lol.


----------

